
Show HN: Remote Friendly – a jobs board for remote workers - fieldnoted
https://remotefriendly.work
======
fieldnoted
Creator here. I work remotely myself but am not a
developer/engineer/programmer. I've been teaching myself how to code for a
little while now and and felt that a small project would be a great way to
gain knowledge. Creating a website, complete with setting up a server
correctly and integrating payments, seemed like an achievable outcome that
would be really interesting and rewarding.

After reading about Old Geek Jobs[1], I was motivated to create something that
I would want to use as I enjoy working remotely and, if I were to ever start
looking for another job, I'd be happy knowing there's one more jobs board that
caters to remote workers :)

[1]: [http://oldgeekjobs.com](http://oldgeekjobs.com)

